# I quit, bye bye...



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

19 trips including two trips to the airport from Downtown, for only $127 in gross income before stupid uber takes his 20%... not to mention that I have been online since 8:30 am.... These low fairs are not just worth it.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

It is the best part time job but the toughest full time job.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

wait... but they said lowering the rates would make us more money! Clearly, you're pulling our leg...


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> It is the best part time job but the toughest full time job.


Even part-time drivers actually have a rather small amount of freedom, since there are only two ways to drive Uber. You can work the 10 profitable hours a week, which are pretty much predetermined. Of course this lays waste to your weekend and you find yourself abandoned by your friends, who learn to stop asking you to come out. Or you can add hours, watch your hourly$ plunge, and fall into the trap of continually adding hours until you're at 60/week. The phrase "into the ground" applies really aptly for one who starts doing this to themself and their car.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> 19 trips including two trips to the airport from Downtown, for only $127 in gross income before stupid uber takes his 20%... not to mention that I have been online since 8:30 am.... These low fairs are not just worth it.


Uber epitomizes this statement.......







Any Questions...... "Partners" ???


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> 19 trips including two trips to the airport from Downtown, for only $127 in gross income before stupid uber takes his 20%... not to mention that I have been online since 8:30 am.... These low fairs are not just worth it.


not to add insult to injury, but one of my airports runs today was $86. uberX is bullshit!! The rates are so out of wack. Only way to make money on uberx us if you used one of those little red wagons and pulled people around town. The people on 3rd st. That have those bicycle trikes that they ride people up and doe ocean in Santa Monica make more per mile than an UberX driver. Not to isult, just saying. You need wheels that dobt require gas or batteries


----------



## Charlie Chapman (Nov 6, 2014)

If I don't "opt-in" for the guarantees, do I NOT get any calls? But y'all are right, by the time they get their 20%, and I take out car expenses ..... are they obligated to pay minimum wage?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> 19 trips including two trips to the airport from Downtown, for only $127 in gross income before stupid uber takes his 20%... not to mention that I have been online since 8:30 am.... These low fairs are not just worth it.


When you start pulling 12 hour shifts or more during the week and gross in the $80 range, THAT is full time UberX. Not even close to worth it.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> When you start pulling 12 hour shifts or more during the week and gross in the $80 range, THAT is full time UberX. Not even close to worth it.


 BTDT....now I am on my way....Wait, here's my turn off...








I hope the line is shorter today


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

I keep up with all my hours and all my mileage. When it is shown that we are in fact employees you will need this information so Uber can write you a check.


----------

